# Anyone know where I can get shum of dish?



## animegerbil (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm toooooo lazy to look around on a billion sites, but does anyone know where I can get some of this mesh stuff for the top of a cage?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Probably at a hardware store.


----------



## animegerbil (Jun 10, 2010)

uhhm thx... any1 got a link?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's called hardware cloth, they have it in 1/4" grids, 1/2" grids, etc. Both are fine. Home Depot / Lowes carries it, it's usually a few $ per foot, and each foot is about 3 feet tall (so a rectangle 1'x3').


----------



## animegerbil (Jun 10, 2010)

thx a lot!
XOXO


----------

